# How not to cut down a tree



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to have the gear to do it that way for sure.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

So Ken, as the knowledgeable contractor on site who knew that was going to be a disaster but did nothing to prevent it... you're going to fix everything free of charge? :whistling:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> So Ken, as the knowledgeable contractor on site who knew that was going to be a disaster but did nothing to prevent it... you're going to fix everything free of charge? :whistling:


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> So Ken, as the knowledgeable contractor on site who knew that was going to be a disaster but did nothing to prevent it...


You assume too much.



Tinstaafl said:


> .........you're going to fix everything free of charge? :whistling:


Service was going to get changed anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Update: Found out today one of the guys outside commented (after the tree fell): "Well, the worst part is over!"


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

How come comments are disabled on Youtube? You should enable them and email him the Youtube link.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I watched a guy with a large excavator running a claw with a thumb take out about 20 large (about 24" dia) cottonwoods. He grabbed the trees with the claw about 10' up and snapped the top off the trunk then grabbed the trunk and pulled it out.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Big machinery is the way to go when clearing tree's if possible to use them. I just finished another tree job Friday night that required cutting a combination of Hemlock and Maple tree's, group of 10 of them. Then right next to the house was a Maple about 30" at the butt and forked about 20' up, the one forked top had already rotted and fallen off barely missing the home. I borrowed my friends Yanmar Y3 "about 13k lbs" and the small group of trees i just pushed over pulling the stumps with them. The bigger Hemlocks " 14"-16" at the butt" i had to dig at the roots and break them off before pushing them, they had really good strong and flexible roots. The big maple i tied a cable into and pulled over with a loaded 1-ton dump. When finished i graded everything off and brought in about 30ton of #2 stone and spread it around to make the HO parking lot larger.

Both of these jobs i was called in to give an estimate to cut the power lines down and reattach when the job was finished. Each time i offered the HO an estimate and got the job. After expenses i pocketed about $1800.00 for the day, i gave a friend of mine with the 1-ton a large load of Maple logs for firewood and he hauled all the Hemlock to my house for the wood boiler. Should be at least 3 weeks worth of free heat from that.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I was an arborist for 5 yrs, and I can tell you that saw was Dam dull.
He should have been able to to through that back cut in 15 seconds or less

For $500 he could have had that tree gone and out of his life in 2 hrs.


----------

